# Peppermint Shrimp



## briandeeds13 (Jan 17, 2013)

Is there in anything in particular that peppermint shrimp eat. I cant seem to keep them alive. I have corals that are healthy, a sea urchin who seems fine a bunch of snails and star fish but cant seem to keep my peppermint shrimp alive. Ive had 2 and both have died about 2 weeks after being in the tank. I know it wasnt their molt because this one just molted the day after i put him in the tank. any suggestions..nitrates are around 10-20 so there not extremley high


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

They are basically scavengers, they'll eat anything. Give a piece of Mysis couple times a week. But, acclimation to yiur tank is key with theses guys, gotta drip em. Time frame on wether they make it or not in your tank is 2 weeks.


----------



## briandeeds13 (Jan 17, 2013)

ya i always do a 3-3.5 hr drip acclimation for em. they seem to make it to that 2 week mark but cant get over the hump..maybe ill give it one more go around with another one


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

I can acually hold a piece of Mysis out to mine and they'll come out and take it.


----------



## tike (Nov 10, 2008)

Although your nitrates are 30-40ppm which isn't crazy high but high none the less i would work on getting them around 10ppm. Yeh like madness said they basically will eat anything.....including aptasia!


----------



## bcb577 (Jan 7, 2016)

Hi,I have a peppermint shrimp in my 10 gallon tank,I've had him for 5 months and he's thriving,I feed him sera shrimps natural pellets and he also scavengers,he's mooted several times


----------

